

Why Declarative Programming Matters - aruss
https://ahrussell.com/blog/2013/08/30/fp

======
jared314
Since there are no comments on the OPs blog, I will just post this here:

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/programming-
abstraction-l...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/programming-abstraction-
liskov)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymF94cFfzUQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymF94cFfzUQ)

